#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Piping table, excel file, very good

## jester-s

This is an excel file with various load and data piping


Enjoy

link for preview image
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



link for download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Piping table, excel file, very good

----------


## deepak

hi the link is not working.plzzzzzzz upload new link.

----------


## ameer_mechanical

the link is not working.upload new link.

----------


## jester-s

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## edson.ortega

A great compilation, many thanks

----------


## wilson.bibe

Thanks Sir

----------


## pillaiVS

Hello,

The link is not working and it says it can be only downloaded 10 times and the limit is reached. could you please send the download link once again?

pxvinu@gmail.com

----------


## smadusuthanan03

thankyou for this useful excel file

----------


## pillaiVS

Hi Brother,

Thank you very much

Vinu

----------


## pillaiVS

Hi Brother,

Thank you very much

Vinu

----------


## yashman

> This is an excel file with various load and data piping
> Enjoy
> 
> link for preview image
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the posting ;but it can't b downloaded

----------


## afaqkrkl

The linkz not workin. Pls upload a new link......

----------


## jester-s

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Piping table, excel file, very good

----------


## AbdNic

really great work, thankzz

----------


## Muhamad Danish

plz. upload this on easy-share

----------


## farhad2f

thank you very much

----------


## skaterboy

thx...its workin...

----------


## tmehmood

Thank you, great job

----------


## bustercoy

Thanks a lot Sir...

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

----------


## tturit

awesome! very usefull  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## namasral

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



will you upload it one morw times ..many thxs again .... please thanks a lot if you do it so..send me link thru namasral@yahoo.com.   i will share you mine useful xls files if you interested

----------


## chellsbreeze

the file is expired in the "yousendit", please upload again either in this or in ifileit or anything of ur ease !!!

thanks

----------


## niconeuquen

*Originally Posted by jester-s  
This is an excel file with various load and data piping
Enjoy

link for download*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muhamad Danish

please upload on file factory

See More: Piping table, excel file, very good

----------


## Rhenrique

Thank you very much brow, very useful spreadsheet

----------


## mrk

thanks. i am downloading

----------


## egrodrig

Mr. jester-s, could you send it to my mail egrodrig2008@gmail.com, due a fail (very repetitive of easyshare), giving me an htm link as a file!!, meaning nothing.

I saw the .png, and it's very a useful and interesting tool.

Regards,
Edward R.






> This is an excel file with various load and data piping
> Enjoy
> 
> link for preview image
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## bm70

you can download from link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> This is an excel file with various load and data piping
> Enjoy
> 
> link for preview image
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## morva2000

hi
THIS SITE IS NOT FREE ,I HAVE TRIED SEVRAL TIME BUT CAN NOT DOWNLOAD .KINDLY UPLOAD IN A FREE SITES LIKE 4SHARED.COM
THANKS
morva2000@yahoo.com

----------


## kshaa

Thanks buddy....

----------


## dimas

Good excel..Thx

----------


## amqazw

thanks for the spreadsheet

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks

See More: Piping table, excel file, very good

----------


## evolutionb

Thanks a lot

----------


## mgprasanna79

thank you verry much

----------


## srini143

Thanx a lot

----------


## Murali Krishnan

Ya.Piping table is a fine piece. I have one!

Good of you to transmit !

----------


## agungyudhowibowo

very good and benefit files...i already have it since 2006

----------


## 2803

thanks

----------


## siva2161

Thanks  you very much

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks all

----------


## hamara_ramesh

thanks for sharing

----------


## rbru

thanks !

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks so much

----------


## surigaonon

thanks !

See More: Piping table, excel file, very good

----------


## pleo

link ia not worked pabloleonr@gmail.com

----------


## nnreddy

Please upload again in mediafire.com or ifileit.com

----------


## thunderaj

Bro.

The link is not working.
Could send to me or upload to the net.?
My email : mamafast09@gmail.com

----------


## arun.ehr

Showing file is deleted....plz upload again......thanks

----------


## Kigman

Hi my friend,
can you help me  upload the table  again to some place diferent to rapidshare
Thanks

----------


## dhani jgj

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## todoporron

Thanks a lot brother.

----------


## juhrilover

Thanks,

Very helpfull.

----------


## vijaykmj

file doesnt exist.. pls share new link

----------


## tamengineer

Could you please upload again or send it to ayoub.euchi@gmail.com
Many thanks !!

----------


## MartinST

Pls upload file again

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Please upload again.

The link is not working or either dead.

Thanks & Regards,



AmitSee More: Piping table, excel file, very good

----------


## Neutralism4^_^

Here is for another link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rodstring

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## ndquan

At last, the final link gave me the file. Thank you very much.
We appreciate all of your sharing. However, I think uploaders please think of the long-live host. It can save your time and work.

----------


## tanutran

thanks

----------


## avantika1729

can u please upload link pls

----------


## rokan123

Thanks....

----------

